# [CPU] Duda de que arquitectura elegir (abierto)

## -KuRT-

Hola!!! 

A ver es que quiero hacer una instalacion en limpio de mi gento... y me asalta una duda.

Tengo un Pentium D dual core 940 que en teoria tiene soporte para EM64T de esos... pero por lo que he leido, algunos recomiendan instalar la version x86 en vez de la x86_64, ya que dicen que a veces el rendimiento puede ser incluso mejor. Que hariais vosotros, por cual os decantariais... por la x86 o la amd64??

Saludos

----------

## abasme

Pentium D sigue siendo de 32 bits

----------

## Noss

No lo dudes, pásate a los 64bits, yo noto mucho la mejora, además hay una comparativa por ahí de palicaciones en 32bits y las mismas en el mismo ordenador a 64 bits, encima son aplicaciones tipo linux, osea gimp y así, y la ventaja media fué entorno a un 20%, luego ventaja hay y es clara, y cada vez se programará más en 64bits.

Por otro lado comprarse un ordenador con una mejora y no usarla.... No se... es como comprar un dual core y luego no dar soporte al núcleo para varios procesadores.

Por cierto respondiendo a tu pregunta de que si va más rápido los 32 a los 64bits yo diría que esto no se produce NUNCA, como mucho poniendonos en lo peor puede que con alguna aplicación en 64 no notes mejoras con respecto a la de 32, pero es es poniendonos en lo peor...

Como único inconveniente a los 64bits, veo que no todo está para 64 y sí para 32. Pero este pequeño percance que además es momentaneo, tiene fácil solución y es hacerse una jaula 32bits, para esas 3 ó 4 aplicaciones que solo están para 32bits

Un saludo y usa 64bits yo lo hago y he notado mucho la mejora

----------

## kabutor

No se si Pentium D es 32 bits, pero mi voto en contra a usar 64 bits, yo tengo un AMD64 y pase por el x86_64 y me volvi al x86

Si eres de los q te gustan tocar e instalar, te tira mas la rama inestable, pues el x86_64, si lo quieres es usar el PC para hacer cosas, y no tener que perder horas peleandote, pues x86, y puedes usar toda la rama de portage, no solo los paquetes listos para x86_64.

La diferencia de velocidad aparte sera puntual en ciertos programas.. todo depdne para q lo uses, informate pq igual el programa X q te hace mucha falta no esta para 64 bits

----------

## Pep

No quiero desviar el hilo pero tampoco quiero duplicar posibles respuestas (Si el moderador lo considera oportuno puede abrir un nuevo hilo). Tengo que montar un servidor (Dos Dual Core Opteron y 8GB de memoria) que tan sólo va a tener instalado lighttpd, php y MySQL. ¿Merece la pena instalarlo como x86_64?

----------

## kabutor

Hay gente infinitamente mas puesta q yo, pero si vas a montar dos, por tener uno de replica y otro de trabajo, puedes probar a montar uno en x86_64 y el otro en x86  :Smile: 

Saldrian unas buenas pruebas de ahi  :Smile: 

----------

## Pep

Gracias por la sugerencia kabutor pero me refería a que la máquina va a llevar dos procesadores con dual core

----------

## ps2

Y porque no en 64 bit? Que yo sepa para un servidor no tienes que tener ningún problema. para un sistema de escritorio sí que puede haber problemas y tal, pero para un servidor, compilar el mysql y demás no tiene que haber problema ninguno. No son software diseñados para correr sobre 386+ exclusivamente, sino, que pasaria con los servidores con PowerPC o los sparc

----------

## Noss

A ver no hay ningún problema ni para un servidor ni para uso doméstico, yo lo tengo en 64bits.  Y para las cada vez más esacasas aplicaciones qeu solo están en 32bits, se hace una jaula 32bits y listo ya las tienes..... Por cierto buscad en google lo de la comparativa ya existe, y además fué hecha en linux, con aplicaciones comunes para nosotros como el programa el gimp, y en TODAS ganó los 64bits, eso sí, en algunas apenas se apreciaba ganancia, pero siempre era a favor de los 64bits....

Siempre que puedas yo usaría todo en 64 y cuando no, pues no pasa nada, jaula 32bits y usas esa aplicación en 32, en 64 NUNCA tendrás menos rendimiento a lo peor el mismo que en 32 pero no menos. Lo normal sería una ganancia media en torno al 20%.

Un saludo y suerte!

----------

## Stolz

-KuRT-, si fuese un AMD64 te diría que vayas directo a por x86_64, pero al ser un EEM4T no tengo ni idea. No se como está esa arquitectura de madura en Gentoo, mejor que preguntes en el foro específico de amd64, que habŕa más gente enterada. Lo del rendimeinto mejor en x86 lo veo muy improbable. Tal vez con algunos programas que llevan años optimizandose a nivel ensamblador para x86 (como mplayer) en algun caso particular puedan rendir mejor, pero por norma general, x86_64, va mejor. De hecho, x86_64 es más rapido ejecutando codigo 32 bits que algunas arquitecturas 32bits.

Pep, yo instalaría x86_64 sin dudarlo.

----------

## Noss

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> -KuRT-, si fuese un AMD64 te diría que vayas directo a por x86_64, pero al ser un EEM4T no tengo ni idea. No se como está esa arquitectura de madura en Gentoo, mejor que preguntes en el foro específico de amd64, que habŕa más gente enterada. Lo del rendimeinto mejor en x86 lo veo muy improbable. Tal vez con algunos programas que llevan años optimizandose a nivel ensamblador para x86 (como mplayer) en algun caso particular puedan rendir mejor, pero por norma general, x86_64, va mejor. De hecho, x86_64 es más rapido ejecutando codigo 32 bits que algunas arquitecturas 32bits.
> 
> Pep, yo instalaría x86_64 sin dudarlo.

 

Es exactamente igual que el amd64, de hecho usa exactamente le mismo juego de instrucciones, vamos que es una copia del de AMD

solo hay una instrucción en la que ha cambiado el nombrek, pero hace exactamente lo mismo... Te diré más yo pasé de un amd64 venice 3200 a un conroe E6600 y sabes qué tengo en el make.conf ? amd64, usa los mismos fuentes

Un saludo!

----------

## -KuRT-

Hola! Gracias por contestar.... creo que me decantare al final por la version para AMD64 con el kernel EM64T. Si rinde aunque sea un poco mas, creo que ya de por si merece la pena, aun teniendo en cuenta algun que otro quebradero de cabeza que me pueda dar... jeje. Hay que aprovechar los 64 bits del micro no?

Saludos

----------

## Pep

Yo también agradezco las respuestas

----------

## Noss

 *Pep wrote:*   

> Yo también agradezco las respuestas

 

Y muchos de nosotros agradecemos tu avatar

 :Very Happy:   :Shocked:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

